# Masterbuilt 560 won't get hot



## Dmaderich (Feb 20, 2021)

Having challenges recently with the 560 not getting hot. Slides are pulled upper and lower doors opened and thermostat turned to 275 but even with 4 tumbleweeds one after another the unit is not heating up. It will go to about 120 and then Peter out. 
Thoughts, suggestions?


----------



## kruizer (Feb 20, 2021)

Is the draft blower running?


----------



## Dmaderich (Feb 20, 2021)

Yes, the fan engages once the doors are closed. 
This is a relatively new problem, but still a problem with a good grill.


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 20, 2021)

Is your fire going out ?  Does the fan continue to run ?


----------



## PPG1 (Feb 20, 2021)

If you look at the design of the 560 the only way it would not get up to temp is the fan not operating...unless your charcoal is wet and won't stay lit


----------



## Dmaderich (Feb 21, 2021)

912smoker- the fan is running. I've tried setting temp to 450 to see if there was a faster fan speed, but there was no noticeable difference.


----------



## Dmaderich (Feb 21, 2021)

PPG1- I'll empty the hopper today and start with new fuel to see if there is any improvement.


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 21, 2021)

Dmaderich said:


> PPG1- I'll empty the hopper today and start with new fuel to see if there is any improvement.


Did that cure your problem ?


----------



## PPG1 (Feb 22, 2021)

Dmaderich I'm interested in if you have solved your problem yet and what the issue was.  I was doing a smoke today on mine and trying to troubleshoot what could cause your issue and other then bad charcoal, bad fan, or slides not removed I can not see any issues.  Keep us informed


----------



## Dmaderich (Feb 24, 2021)

I emptied the ash can and then removed the charcoal grate to let all the fuel in the hopper drop out. There didn't appear to be and clumping in the fuel. Reassembled added fuel to the hopper and lit with a Tumbleweed.... Grill got to heat quickly. 

My thoughts, with input from the forum, is that there may have been some moisture clumping above the grate. Part of this may have been self induced since I added additional bars to the fuel grate to keep larger lumps from dropping out and we have also had a lot of rain recently.

Note to self... Only add enough fuel for the immediate burn and this should eliminate any clumping.


----------



## PPG1 (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm glad everything worked out well for you.  Enjoy your 560 like the rest of us converts have


----------



## Dmaderich (Feb 25, 2021)

Thanks PPG1! Have you made any mod's to the 560? If so which ones had the biggest impact? TIA


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 25, 2021)

Dmaderich said:


> I emptied the ash can and then removed the charcoal grate to let all the fuel in the hopper drop out. There didn't appear to be and clumping in the fuel. Reassembled added fuel to the hopper and lit with a Tumbleweed.... Grill got to heat quickly.
> 
> My thoughts, with input from the forum, is that there may have been some moisture clumping above the grate. Part of this may have been self induced since I added additional bars to the fuel grate to keep larger lumps from dropping out and we have also had a lot of rain recently.
> 
> Note to self... Only add enough fuel for the immediate burn and this should eliminate any clumping.


Glad you got it figured out! Give the Masterbuilt starters a try when you get a chance. I had issues with the Tumbleweeds not catching up what they should have. Always had to whittle them down to fit in the slot. I've never had a fire catch as easy as with using those new starters.


----------



## PPG1 (Feb 25, 2021)

Dmaderich said:


> Thanks PPG1! Have you made any mod's to the 560? If so which ones had the biggest impact? TIA


The only mod  I've done was to get a magnetic tool strip from Northern Tool to limit the exhaust when needed.  When I'm looking for heavy smoke I place a split straight up and down in the stack and pile my charcoal around it.  Works great when I'm doing butts and brisket


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 26, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> The only mod  I've done was to get a magnetic tool strip from Northern Tool to limit the exhaust when needed.  When I'm looking for heavy smoke I place a split straight up and down in the stack and pile my charcoal around it.  Works great when I'm doing butts and brisket


Gotta try that on my next long cook. Thanks for sharing that tip PPG


----------



## Dmaderich (Feb 26, 2021)

PPG1 can you post a link to the magnetic strip?


----------

